# Raccoon Harness Help



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

What are the best type harnesses for raccons? 

I keep buying different types, from ferret, to cat to dog ones but none of them fit that great, they are either too small or too lose. Indy is 5 months old at the moment. She can wiggle her way out of most of them, as her neck area is tiny but her abdomen is getting pretty chunky lol. 

Also any tips on which ones are easiest to put on, as she hates getting them on. Once it's on she's fine but getting it on her is a battle and a half:lol2:
And if anyone knows of any secret tricks to this. I always reward her afterwards but not getting any easier!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i shall be watching this thread, i have been wondering the same thing! i bought my little guy a waist coat one, just to get him used to it for a few minutes a day so it isnt going to be a big shock for him later on. But i dont think it will be suitable when he grows up.......i dunno.......lets hope for the raccoon experts to help us out.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

when indy was little i used to use ferret one on the tightest adjustment. and she didnt mind putting it on that much when she was little, but now its a whole different story lol.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

When you find one that works let me know :lol2: 

It takes me about 20 mins with the help of 2+ mates to get Kasacoonie in her harness & 5 seconds for her to escape from it :gasp::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone????  

I got her another one today, meant for small dogs, the neck bit fit almost perfect, still tiny bit lose, but the adomen bit wont fasten, caz she's a little fatty!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you tried the rabbit ones from Pets at home? The neck can be tiny whilst the body adjusts to pretty big.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

agreed the *rabbit* harness from *pets at home* worked for mine.
i got it on her and its stayed ever since, the only one that fitted that she cant get off:2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xxsassyminxxx said:


> agreed the *rabbit* harness from *pets at home* worked for mine.
> i got it on her and its stayed ever since, the only one that fitted that she cant get off:2thumb:


Those used to work for mine but she still got out of them as she got older :whistling2:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont know if this will work but heres a vid of her on her harness walking outside:
Log in | Facebook

let me know if it works?


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Hiya,

Raccoons will escape any harness, However, the one i found the most effective is the ratchet one 'ergo comfort' harness. The smallest size would fit them only when they are adult. Up till then we struggle with a kitten harness lol.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oreo has the Ferplast Ergo Comfort harness, he doesn't bother to escape:2thumb:, never has. Mimi just has a collar and lead as she escapes from all harnesses, she is good to have harnesses on then lulls us into a false sense of security and legs it:devil:, so a snug collar it is if she needs to be out and about. 
When they were younger a figure of eight rabbit harness by Ancol did the trick, Anoushka has one of these atm and aso a normal puppy xx small harness, so far she hasn't escaped from either but I'm sure she will eventually:devil:.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> Mimi just has a collar and lead as she escapes from all harnesses, she is good to have harnesses on then lulls us into a false sense of security and legs it:devil:,.


 
Oddly enough her brother & sister are JUST the same :blush: Bertie did an escape act at the exotics day & he was wearing 2 harnesses as a safety net :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Oddly enough her brother & sister are JUST the same :blush: Bertie did an escape act at the exotics day & he was wearing 2 harnesses as a safety net :gasp::lol2::lol2:


Runs in the family then:devil:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll have a look at the rabbit ones.. Indy's still not fully grown so none of the dog ones fit properly. I'm using this ancol kitten harness at the moment which seems to work the best since it's fully adjustable, but I think once she's bigger it will be too small for her.


----------

